# Looking to buy an embroidery machine NEED HELP PLEASE!!



## jpr trends (Feb 21, 2006)

Hi we are looking to buy an inexpensive machine, to do smaller jobs and maybe the bigger ones too, looking to be able to do shirts jackets, caps, tote bags and so on.
was looking at the babylock bmp8, also looking at the babylock Ellegante 2 BLG2ell, please any help would be much appreciated, i know melco is like the best but way out of range, thanks again.

perry
JPR Trends


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I don't know how much embroidery you plan to do. I know some printers who sub out their embroidery until they get enough business to make it profitable to get a machine. I just wanted to add this food for thought. ... JB


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

If you want to do multiple color designs or larger items like jackets, forget the Ellegante and go straight for the BMP6 or the Brother PR600... Otherwise you will will quickly be looking to sell the smaller machine and move up to the bigger machine.


----------



## rmccain (Jul 1, 2007)

Depending on the amount and type of embroidery that you are planning to do the babylock Ellegante is a good choice. I started out with the Babylock Ellageo, which is the next level down from the Ellegante and I got great results. I have now moved up to the commercial Tijama machine to keep up with the business.


----------



## rmccain (Jul 1, 2007)

Let me add that I also needed a machine that did regular sewing as well as embroidery and I still use both machines to keep up with the demand.


----------



## jpr trends (Feb 21, 2006)

can the ellegante 2 do jackets and caps??
we already outsource our jobs and now it is time for us to do the stuff on our own, and make some moolah!!


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

I don't see how you would be able to hoop the front of a cap with the Ellegante-2. The advertisement says it will embroider up to 7 by 11.75 inch designs, I just don't see how you would fit a jacket but I suppose anything is possible. I doubt it would be easy...

I had a smaller Ellageo for a few months and we only used it for very small, simple one color designs, mostly lace ornaments. It was too much of a pain to change colors constantly. We traded it on on another PR-600.

Your best bet is to go to a dealer and see the machines in person. Take a cap with you and ask them to show you how to embroider it... The store we bought our machines from had both and quickly talked me out of the smaller machine when it came to hats and multi-color designs. In retrospect, going with the bigger machine was one of the best decisions we made.


----------



## jpr trends (Feb 21, 2006)

I got a quote for the babylock bmp8, which includes all the hoops , the stand, warranty, and free training all for $7900, is that a good price?
thanks


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

If that price does not include the Palette software, I'd say it sounds high but I'm not up-to-date on the current prices. I paid a little lower than that 2 years ago for my first PR600 including the PE-Design software.


----------



## EmbDTG guy (Jun 23, 2008)

Define good price?? (my way of saying no, without really having to say no)
For that machine, $7900 might be a discounted price from that dealer. But for around the same price(with in $900) you might as well look at a machine built for commercial use, by a commercial manufacturer.
I know that SWF offers a single head in that price range & they even have a 100% trade up value guarantee. Plus if you take a close look at Warranty's you will see a huge difference.

So please take this for what it is & nothing more. ** Think bigger(long term) & purchase a machine that will meet your needs now & later, because for $7900 you can get a lot more machine.(you will be happy you did)

Mr. Emb DTG Guy

PS. in a past life I had something to do with selling embroidery equipment. I have grown up in an embroidery business & I have seen almost every single brand of equipment offered. Their are a lot of good machines out there, but typically people are only disappointed with what they bought when they find out more about what they could have bought or should have bought. Don't let that be you go on Google & type in embroidery machine check out SWF, Toyota, & Barudan.


----------



## jpr trends (Feb 21, 2006)

ok great input thanks


----------



## homesteademb (Apr 22, 2008)

we have a toyota 9100net and love it. have it hooked up thru our network. might get a second one if things keep picking up


----------



## jpr trends (Feb 21, 2006)

how much is the 9100?


----------



## homesteademb (Apr 22, 2008)

we paid around 15k for it, but it was a full package. We got the machine, hoops, cap frames, the normal start up items, but then we paid for a second dongle for the embroidery software so we could have it on 2 computers. We have a home based business out of a detatched garage and it is nice to be able to sit at the laptop up at the house at night and work on orders and save it to the machine in the shop. was worth the extra $$$


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Matt, I thought about the same problem, trying to use the software on multiple machines with 1 dongle. I leave the dongle on my main machine in the shop, then use XP remote desktop to remote access the shop machine from my laptop... Just another option instead of buying another dongle...


----------



## homesteademb (Apr 22, 2008)

yea, this is true, but i work nights every now and again at my main job and it allows me to take it to work and use it. we thought long and hard before we purchaced the second dongle.


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

A commercial machine (an SWF for example) will not be all that much more. Plus, you can lease a commercial machine and keep your cash for other supplies and equipment.

You don't necessarily have to buy the big software package, or the package that the machine dealer offers. Look around. Most of the big guys make a smaller version of their software. For example, Pantograms has Forte for the commercial market, and Fancyworks for the home market. 

I wish I had started out with a smaller, less expensive "home" software so that I would have a better feel for what I needed before making a big investment.

One other thing...when I bought my SWF 1501C (which is, by the way a great machine), I bought new. Knowing what I know now, I would not be afraid to buy used.


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

I bought 2 second hand TOYOTA AD 860.
I am really really really happy with them. 2 machines in my shop for the price of 1 new very reliable...

But embroidery is not my primary business.


----------



## chipolaink (May 26, 2008)

Does anybody know anything about the Prodigi machines?


----------



## speshl (Jul 10, 2008)

I started out small with the PR600, I struggled and struggled. At that time I paid close to $10 k for the softwear, and extra hat hoop. I hated the machine. I finally bought a Toyota 9100 last year, and I LOVE IT! I wondered why I did not do it sooner. I love the 270 for the hat hoop, I bought the flat frames, and a hat clamp for the back of hats, it cost me $14 k. I have 15 colors of thread to use, not 6 like the pr600, the toyota is made by Tagima (spelling) and they are a rock solid machine. I actually do more work.

Plus look at the sftware, the PR600 as well as the babylock, same machine, there software is not really ment for commercial use. When I bought the IDS, it really opened up a bigger world. Also if I can't do the digitizing I send it out, I have a company in China that charges $1.50 per thousand and I have it back the next day. I did not sit there for hours stressing out to make it look right. They are GREAT! I have picky customers.


I lost $6000 dollars on my PR600, thank goodness I wrote a lot off on taxes. So you need to decide if this is something you want to do for some time, if so, invest in a better machine. You will be much happier. I know I am. 

Good Luck!

Dona


----------



## mardiv (May 12, 2008)

jpr trends said:


> I got a quote for the babylock bmp8, which includes all the hoops , the stand, warranty, and free training all for $7900, is that a good price?
> thanks


I don't know if this matters to you and your business but with the babylock, if you use it for business rather then personal, the warranty does not apply if you have a business. Not sure how they'd know but that is how we ended up with our BROTHER vs. the Babylock (same machine I was told) just with the commercial warrenty.

If you are in Ca. I will tell you where NOT to go get your machine, just IM me, I don't know if I am allowed to say here.

good luck!


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

I started out with the Brother home machine and within a year I was looking for a commercial machine. I bought the Amaya machine when they first came out. Two years later I added a second one and two years later traded both of them up for their new XT Amayas. I want to say that the one machine with the Design Shop Pro Plus software and frames was only about $15,000. I have really loved the Melco machines. The greatest thing about the Amayas is the fact that they do not have tension knobs. My brother was in the shop too many times getting the tension adjusted. With the Amayas they have what they call Acufeed which has an automatic tension feed. It is great and they are also faster than most of the other machines. I also like the fact that they are made in the US. When you buy the machine they give you 2 days of free training and with the software they give you 3 days of free training. So we went for a weeklong training on both the machine and software. Plus they are available most of the time with technical support and more training if you want it. We have not had to use the technical support very often but have never had a problem getting help whenever we did need it. And so far we have never had to have the machines serviced by a tech. We just do the regular maintenance that the machine tells you that it needs whenever it is time and the machines have run like champs!!!


----------



## chipolaink (May 26, 2008)

BML Builder said:


> I started out with the Brother home machine and within a year I was looking for a commercial machine. I bought the Amaya machine when they first came out. Two years later I added a second one and two years later traded both of them up for their new XT Amayas. I want to say that the one machine with the Design Shop Pro Plus software and frames was only about $15,000. I have really loved the Melco machines. The greatest thing about the Amayas is the fact that they do not have tension knobs. My brother was in the shop too many times getting the tension adjusted. With the Amayas they have what they call Acufeed which has an automatic tension feed. It is great and they are also faster than most of the other machines. I also like the fact that they are made in the US. When you buy the machine they give you 2 days of free training and with the software they give you 3 days of free training. So we went for a weeklong training on both the machine and software. Plus they are available most of the time with technical support and more training if you want it. We have not had to use the technical support very often but have never had a problem getting help whenever we did need it. And so far we have never had to have the machines serviced by a tech. We just do the regular maintenance that the machine tells you that it needs whenever it is time and the machines have run like champs!!!


I've never heard of this machine. I've been researching commercial embroidery machines and digitizing software. Have checked out SWF, Barudan, Tajima, etc. Thought I had finally settled on Prodigi, but your post got me rethinking. Specially the part about the tension control. I know what a pain that can be on a regular sewing machine. The accufeed sounds like it could cut down on thread breakage. 

What about the digitizing software...How user friendly?

Is Melco the company that produces the machine? Is it sold direct or through distributors? Where is it located? I don't know how much info is permissible on this site, but I'd like info on how contact this company or a distributor to this company so that I can check it out.

We are currently a screenprinting shop that subs out its embroidery. Embroidery is picking up and my daughter/partner is interested in bringing the embroidery inhouse. We'd really like to move on this by the end of September. We'd appreciate as much info and guidance as you can give us.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

This is their website for the Amaya. Melco - AMAYA Commercial Embroidery Machine I bought my first machine from one of their distributors and then bought all of the others directly from Melco. They are located in Westminster, CO but have several locations around the states. They also have different locations for the training. I think the machines are being made in Plano, TX now. I have noticed that there are a lot of Amaya owners on this forum and I think any one of them will agree that they are great machines.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

here is an inside scoop. swf mesa (and i suppose others) have a ton of repo machines that they refurbish and resell at a discount. last time we were there the warehouse was full of them. stay away from the duel function machines


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

binki said:


> here is an inside scoop. swf mesa (and i suppose others) have a ton of repo machines that they refurbish and resell at a discount. last time we were there the warehouse was full of them. stay away from the duel function machines


Repos? You mean those machine salesmen have led people to believe that if they buy an embroidery machine and put it in their garage the money will just roll in? Shocking! LOL

Seriously though...you bring up a good point. I would not hesitate to buy a used machine.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Very interesting reading the Melco vs Brother experiences here. I have 2 PR600's and haven't had any significant problems with them. A friend who also has an embroidery business was looking to changeover her EMT1's to Amaya's. She got 1 Amaya and had nothing but trouble with it, now she's thinking of switching to the Brother machines.

I saw someone selling an Amaya, frames, software and a Dell computer for $11K, I'm still thinking of maybe picking it up. If I only had the room for it...


----------



## kier18 (Aug 5, 2008)

Can I upload my own computer design (jpeg file for example) into stitching software, and have it embroidered onto a shirt for relatively cheap if the design is fairly simple and has only 2-3 colors? I am just starting out and I dont need (or have the money for) software and a machine that will cost $15,000 and can stitch photographic quality pictures on a t shirt. Any information would be much appreciated.


----------



## boomer (Aug 1, 2007)

You can't just open any file into embroidery software and tell it to sew it. Any and all files have to be digitized,and this is an art. Auto digitizing features in software can only do so much then you have to go in manually and adjust. Most people send out files to be digitized. It is VERY time consuming and frustrating.Not to say it can't be done. I have seen jpeg's digitized and embroidered,looked good but very costly.BTW we use AMAYA Xt's and they are workhorses.We have run up to 40 hrs straight...and still going.


----------



## molina67 (May 15, 2008)

We owned a 1501C from swf and have had it for 5 years when we decided to buy two more. This machine is easy to fix if something goes wrong, and the tech support will walk you through repairs step by step so no need to have a tech come to you. These machines run about 10K and up.


----------



## lalove (Aug 16, 2007)

Depending on your budget you could probably start out as most first timers do- purchase a used embroidery machine. There are countless embroidery resellers who will give you the necessary support with a used machine


----------



## lalove (Aug 16, 2007)

homesteademb said:


> we have a toyota 9100net and love it. have it hooked up thru our network. might get a second one if things keep picking up


Let me add here that the support for these machines are great I have two 9000 and have had nothing but excellent service with them


----------



## Bringselpup (Oct 10, 2007)

There is a lot of inferior chinese junk for sale and if you go to something like an ISS trade show you can hear them clatter aisles away. 

Buy used/repo/refurb from a major brand or you will be sorry. 

Happy
Tajima
ZSK
Barudan
SWF


Prodigi and Generations are DEFINATELY in the junk category.


----------



## rmccain (Jul 1, 2007)

I have a Tajima and I love it the service and support are superior as well


----------



## eagleland04 (Aug 12, 2008)

Hello everyone,

Ive been lurking here for awhile researching gettn into this business. I want to be able to embroider part time to make extra money. I have never done anything like this before so I need to ask the basics. Im kinda confused about the digitizing process. What exactly are we paying for? Can a person not do the design themselves on their machine with the software?


----------



## Lollie Conn (Aug 25, 2008)

I have a Babylock BMP 6 (same as the Brother PR600. It is an excellent machine all around. A real "workhorse". I agree with the others that posted, think "in the future". What are you wanting to do with the machine? Is it for hobby or small business? One thing to consider if you will be using it for business... doubling up on the hoops that you get with it will increase your production times! Especially when doing hats. The Babylock BMP 8 & newer Brother single head , 6-needle give a slightly larger hat sewing field, although I still wish it wouuld be larger!!! Selecting a GOOD dealer is very important, and finding one is not often easy. Visit forums particular to that machine, ask many many questions. Keep yoor machine oiled & cleaned, such a little thing can rreally help with the results you get. Training on the machine should be offered by your dealer. Sincerely, Lollie


----------



## Limara (Aug 25, 2008)

eagleland04 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Ive been lurking here for awhile researching gettn into this business. I want to be able to embroider part time to make extra money. I have never done anything like this before so I need to ask the basics. Im kinda confused about the digitizing process. What exactly are we paying for? Can a person not do the design themselves on their machine with the software?


you dont digitize on your machine its done on the pc, yes you can do it with software BUT its a very big learning curve you have to take in a very clear picture then transfer that to stitches, I have tried auto digitizing software and havent got one yet that will auto digitize perfect.( Origins is the best I found but you do need to manually adust parts ) manual digitizing is very time consuming every area has to be selected and filled with stitches then you have to set stitch angles and patterns it takes a long time to master and every design takes a long time to produce, I have seen on this forum some people are saying $1.50 per 1000 stitches for that you will get some one that has put in a lot of work for your finished design if you add up the cost of several thousand $ for the software to do it yourself, the cost of materials for a test stitch out and the cost of your time to work on the digitizing and with the availability of the ready to stitch stock designs is it worth the layout for the software?


----------



## skeely (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi, I recently purchased the same machine as you and wondered if there are any training videos available?


----------



## Lollie Conn (Aug 25, 2008)

Susan,

You will love this machine!!!

The best advice I can give you is to join this group, they are the most knowledgeable and friendly group on these machines!! It doesn't matter if yours is an EMP6, BMP6, PR600, PR600C, etc, heck you don't even have to own one to be on the group! I honestly can't recommend them highly enough. AND no question is too dumb!

Subscribe:[email protected]

Of course if you have ANY questions I would love to try to help you. Other than the manual and workbook that you get with the machine, I don't "think" there is anything else available, other than your dealer's knowledge. (And most dealers just "sale" & don't really know much about the "baby"!!!) Please let me know if you join, (it's free) and also PLEASE contact me IF there is ANYTHING I can possibly help you with. AGAIN.....you will LOVE this machine. (PS a lot of people are at first intimidated by this "baby" (I was at first) there is no need to be, the machine is smarter than you & almost in all cases won't let you do something stupid to actually hurt it!!! (he! he!) Good luck, and rest at ease that either for a great "hobby" machine OR a small "business" machine you bought a machine that will cause you very few problems & the ease of learning it is great! Lollie


----------



## skeely (Sep 23, 2008)

Do you plan on coming to Spokane Washington in the near future? I would love to have you visit us and I will cook you a steak dinner if you will walk me through some intitial set up stuff.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

When we first purchased our PR-600, I was completely lost with the software. I bought a couple of tutorials from Leslie at madmumbler.net and they really helped... She has tutorials for PE-Design and a couple of other embroidery software packages. Very hepful for beginners...


----------



## Lollie Conn (Aug 25, 2008)

skeely said:


> Do you plan on coming to Spokane Washington in the near future? I would love to have you visit us and I will cook you a steak dinner if you will walk me through some intitial set up stuff.


Susan!

Is that a bribe?? he!he! I live near Portland OR, I don't get out that ways hardly ever (well...actually never), although I hear from a friend that lives near Deer Park that it is beautiful over there! Have ya got the machine yet? What did you get with it? Software? Extra hoops? First things first.....thread it ....be calm....follow the logical trail top to the bottom! Remember the bobbin thread goes into the bobbin case going clock-wise and make sure you hear a "snap" when you push the bobbin case in. Pick the tension bar test, it's built in on the last screen (if my memory serves me correctly, I'm not with the machine at this moment), it looks like 6 bars of different colors. Sew it out. Look at the backside of the piece to check tension. Always adjust the bottom tension (bobbin) first, IF needed. That's a good first step. Then pick a built in design from the screen and try it. Just load the thread where the machine tells you to. (Don't try to out-think the machine at this stage!) And relax ....knowing.....that you're going to love this machine!!! You'll be zoomimg along in no time  Lollie


----------



## skeely (Sep 23, 2008)

wow, did not even know the machine had a tension test and stock designs built in. We have tried to embroider a simple name, it seems the thread keeps breaking so I think the tension or the digitizing on the name might be off. We bought the machine used, our guy pased away so we bought it from his widow and she had no clue as to how to use it and the dealer wants to charge 90 and hour for phone support, I dont do well on the phone with instructions. So any help you can give me is great, thanks again.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Susan, did it come with a manual? If not, look here...

[media]http://www.brother-usa.com/ModelDocuments/Consumer/Users%20Manual/UM_PR_600II_PR600IIUPG_EN_1336.PDF[/media]

There is also an instruction set here about upper thread breaks... select industrial sewing machines, then select PR600.

http://www.brother-usa.com/manuals/default.aspx?ProductGroupID=3


----------



## Lollie Conn (Aug 25, 2008)

skeely said:


> wow, did not even know the machine had a tension test and stock designs built in. We have tried to embroider a simple name, it seems the thread keeps breaking so I think the tension or the digitizing on the name might be off. We bought the machine used, our guy pased away so we bought it from his widow and she had no clue as to how to use it and the dealer wants to charge 90 and hour for phone support, I dont do well on the phone with instructions. So any help you can give me is great, thanks again.


Susan,
First thing I would do is try changing the needles on your machine, sometimes IF the needle is old & really dull it will cause threads to break. I would also check the bobbin area very very well for built-up threads and / or "sticky" residue build-up, clean it out and oil your "hook" on the bobbin. (It shows how in the manual Ted posted for you!! Make sure your thread you are using is not tooooo old (it gets dried out and will just "break" very easily when you just tug on it.)

It could be the design itself being too dense for the fabric & stabilizer, it could be a lot of things....but that's where I would start since you have no idea about the condition of the needles. Also, if you buy needles by the box (usually 100/box they come out to be about $2.00 /needle or less!!)

Make sure it is threaded correctly thru every little thing. (You should just start completely over in the threading process to make sure it is correct, WHO knows if it came threaded correctly?!!) I wouldn't be one bit concerned that you bought the machine used.... (if you seemed to get along with the widow lady & she is local to you,) I would call her back & see if her hubby had embroidery buddies near-by that she could give your phone number to and ask that they contact you. Some of them may have the same machine, or at the very least they might be expierienced embroidiers that might could advse you.

One very important thing is to keep your machine bobbin case hook area oiled with the proper oil.

On the machine you can check to see how many hours it has on it since the last "tune-up" and also how many total hours it has of use. That's very helpful info when you are buying without previous knowledge of the machine.

Ted (on this forum) gave you a wonderful help in providing you with the manual!!! (By the way, the "madmumbler" (excellent!!!!), he was referring you to is a member of that PR600 forum I mentioned to you.

Have you tried the PR600 group yet? In their files section they have manuals, maintenance & oiling help and much much more. Rick (one of the moderators on the group) just last month or so made a video for routine mantenance. He is about ready to release another new one for the BIG-Time maintenance that you normally have to take your machine into the dealers for, (BIG money they usually charge for this!!).... You can search their history posts, and you will see
MUCH help and PHOTOs (they make it easier to understand...ya know 1 pic is worth a thousand words!!!

Don't give up!!!

Ted on this forum seems like a really good person and I'm sure he has other things to mention to you to try also, there are some really great people into embroidery whether it is as a hobby or as a business.

The lettering that you tried, was it the text that is on the machine? Or a digitized file you got from somewhere else?

HTH Lollie
PS let me know your progress, I really do care & want you to come to be "one" with your machine, it is SUCH a joy to own.


----------



## skeely (Sep 23, 2008)

I think I must have misled you, I thought you were the one who purchased a machine like mine, a Toyota AD860, however some of the info you shared with me is VERY helpful and useful on all machines I imagine, most of all thanks for caring and I will try the things you suggested.


----------



## Lollie Conn (Aug 25, 2008)

skeely said:


> I think I must have misled you, I thought you were the one who purchased a machine like mine, a Toyota AD860, however some of the info you shared with me is VERY helpful and useful on all machines I imagine, most of all thanks for caring and I will try the things you suggested.


Susan,
Opps!!! (ha! ha!) Sorry about that, anyway I wish you good luck with your machine!! Lollie


----------



## pczeczeli (Sep 3, 2009)

I have a swf1201 for sale, Please contact me


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

pczeczeli said:


> I have a swf1201 for sale, Please contact me


This thread is a year old. You may get better results if you post in the TF Classified section.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

If you have not made a choice yet. Look into the Brothers 6 needle. It's the same as the Babylock, might be made by the same company. Anyway, the one I got was cheaper than the Babylock I saw and it does the job well. I needed one for small jobs too. It will do all that you stated you need one for.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

The Babylocke 6 needle and Brother PR600 are the same machine with different logos... I think the Babylocke also comes with a few more built in designs.


----------



## racsam2006 (Apr 26, 2011)

i have a 2009 swf 6 needle for sale if anyone want more info. let me know.
thanks
rachel


----------



## olivia888 (Mar 10, 2011)

I've a brother 400d and for teh little things that I do I love it,it's great.


----------

